# Benjamin Moore Hardwood Teak gone, now what



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We did a deck 3 years ago with the Benjamin Moore hardwood Teak colored deck stain. Now, the horizontals need to be done again and the verticals are still fine. BUT, the hardwood stain line is discontinued and arborcoat has replaced it. The BM rep says that using the translucent arborcoat teak over the oil hardwood formula will be fine, I am not so sure I like that. This is a large deck with a lot of lattice as well, so I really do not want to do a strip and redo since that is what we did last time. 

Do you think arborcoat will work in this case (or overall, I still am of the "oil on decks" train of thought)?


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Dean, the only experience I've had along these lines was a deck I did about a year and a half ago. The homeowner had applied a way too heavy coat of Olympic semi to new pressure treated and four years later it looked terrible. 

I proceeded to strip it with BM Remove, neutralize it, let it dry and then applied Arborcoat semi and clearcoat. Well, I probably should have applied another coating of the stripper up near the house where the old stain hadn't weathered. The stain and the clearcoat in those areas fish-eyed on me as it was being applied and I had to work it in continously for a few minutes before moving on.

So I guess the lesson is to do the prep cleaning, then do some small samples in some not so visable areas and see what happens.

Keep us posted.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Is the Cabot's still available in the Hardwood Oil formulation? I think they have very similar colors and on something like that it may look ok. Those lighter colors in those "hardwood oils" basically just give the mahogany and ipe the "wet look" in most cases. If the deck was cedar or other than I don't think it would work as well/at all.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The decks just a standard pressure treated deck. No fancy wood. The hardwood BM stuff just gave the color we needed last time.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dean, I would be nervous about that also. If it were_ me_, I'd look into another manufacturer that can match your color in oil. If not, I'd strip and re-do.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have three jobs with this exact scenario that were done last year with the new 623 on Teak, IPE, and Mahogany. No issue, the stuff is awesome. You will not have an issue. I can send pics if you want. I tested this product for BM at length, and this is the one that works the best in addition to the 640 Solid, the others I'm not a fan. The semi solid is ok too.


----------

